# Configuring keyboard controls for FIFA 12



## mrinmoy (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi as I can easily configure keyboard control using fifaconfig.exe in FIFA 11, I am unable to do so in FIFA 12. So please tell me where to do so?


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

Try this
Problem with fifa 12 keyboard configuration? - Yahoo! Answers


----------

